# How to Foam Your Car using Pressure Spray Bottle



## coolash

Hello Everybody,

I am a detailing enthusiast from India and thank everybody for welcoming me so warmly in this forum. This is my first post, so bear with me if anything goes wrong.

I love to mix stuff and do experiments related to detailing. This thread is about an experiment about prewash foaming my car without pressure washer using a pressure sprayer bottle.

How the bug started: I was watching some videos about using pressure sprayer to presoak the car with foam before wash to get rid of most of the dirt before the 2BM wash. I don't have access to power point or tap water, like most of us who live in apartment. So how to foam my car 

The JUGAAD: This started a bug in my mind, I thought that pressure washer uses pressure to generate foam and I was using pressure sprayer bottle (the one where you pump in air to generate pressure in bottle) so why can't I generate foam using the pressure sprayer. So I did a little experiment with my pressure sprayer. I wound the outlet pipe around the pressure pump to increase its height 25% from the base.










Here is my JUGAAD

"Jugaad (a word taken from Hindi which captures the meaning of finding a low-cost solution to any problem in an intelligent way) is a new way to think constructively and differently about innovation and strategy."

I filled the water and amway shampoo solution upto the level just below where the outlet pipe ended and pumped in the air to increase pressure. I kept the sprayer head setting at stream and shaked the bottle to generate foam and foam wash the car.

Don't believe me :tumbleweed:

See the video below






PS: check if video is embedding properly, just posted url, can't find a video button on WYSIWYG editor


----------



## SBM

Brilliant! and yes it is a jugaad idea :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Nice idea - must try it out.

Cheers.


----------



## RP84

Not bad.. good effort


----------

